# 2011 is my year - Getting serious



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Okay, so i've just turned 17, and after a long hard look at myself i've relised im going to stop doing this so half-heartedly, packing up all smoking and drugs ect, wan't to be beastly for my age, or any age for that matter..

I've felt abit shxtty lately, leading me to loosing strenth and i'd say some size too.. but my best lifts to date are;

Bench 87.5kg 1 x 5 - roughly 3-4 inches off chest

Squat (in max rack) 115kg 1 x 5 - paralell

Deadlift 127.5kg x 1

DB shoulder press 22kgs 1 x 6

I'm aiming for better form, and more hypertrophy in all areas,

weight goals for 2011 are;

bench 100kg 5x5 - 1 inch off chest

squat 140kg 3x5 parallel

Deadlift 150kg x 5

I've noticed my forms been slacking alot, so i'll be lowering the weight possibly in order to get better form. my split will depend on how much time i get, how ever i'd like it to be somthing like;

Saturday - Legs (Hard)

Sunday - Chest, tri's, shoulders

Monday - Back and bi's

tuesday - Legs (medium)

+ 10 mins medium jog at the end of each workout

Compounds (minus bench) will be 5x5 at max weight, rather then working up each set.

My main goals would be simply to have a lean, semi-bulky look.

Loose some lower stomache fat,

*Build legs* - can't stress how poor they are currently. hence the legs 2x a week

My diets gunna be abit rough around the edges - due to having 2 part time jobs aswell as college and a social life, but thats what supplements are for - helping you out when needed. speaking of which my supplements are simple;

BBW premium whey - 1 scoop with oats pre workout - 2 scoops post workout.

thanks for reading, all and any advice will be muchly grateful. up-to date pictures coming very soon


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck for 2011 Cam.

Hope you make some nice gains


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks for the earlie intrest, hopfully i'll pick up more comments/followers along the way


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck.

Why don't you bench to your chest do you have an injury? The last 3-4 inches is all chest work


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

no real injury, my joints just don't let me really, even with just the bar i can only just about get to 2 inches above chest, streching and flexibility will also be a focus, to hopfully help with benching.

strangly enough its only when benching with the bar, with dumbells i can touch chest then go, might be as i broke my radius in my forearm and can't support the diffrent wrist direction? im not sure...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

might put shoulders with medium legs in that case, that way they could get hit harder i guess

Legs looks lik;

Squats - 2 warm up sets, 5x5 max weight

Leg press 4 x 8 higher weight each set

SLDL 4 x 8 max weight

Calve press 4 x 15


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Best of luck....Im planning on the same idea mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Id add some high rep (10-20) leg work in, found they respond better to high reps, ive also started a blog but on an m-drol cycle, will keep an eye on this see how u get on, remember its about 70% diet!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nah havn't tried front squats, think i might change legs up to squats, front squats, Stifflegged deadlift and calve press...

still need to tweak everything alot, doesn't help when i might be getting gyno-surgery soon, meaning i'd be out of training for atleast a month


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i've had it for about 2 years and had enough, it's gotten bigger if anything, and is just completely ruining my confidence... with summer coming up i already feel like i've got a ****ty body without a giant left tit to be poked fun att too.

Thanks for the advice btw, front squats i'll be trying on next legs


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Gym was straight after a driving lesson, so no pre-workout meal, also no spotter, so decided to use higher reps on bench rather then 5x5 

*Seated barbell shoulder press*

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

55kg x 8 *Personal best*

40 x 10

*Bench Press*

60 x 5 *Warm up*

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

*Dips*

bw x 9 *Personal best *

bw x 7

bw x 6

bw x 6

*Db lat raise*

10 kg x 8 each arm

10kg x 7 each arm - couldnt manage the 8th? 

10kg x 8 each arm

10kg x 8 each arm

*Db flys - super deep*

16kg each arm x 8

16kg each arm x 8

16kg each arm x 8

Good chest pump going so deep

*Seated Db Tri Extensions*

22kg x 10

22 x 10

24 x 10

24 x 10

Got a great pump, weight on bench could've been alot better, but i didn't fancy going high without a spotter there tbh, recon the DB extensions could go up a few kilos too,

thinking about adding 5-10kg on dips and aiming for 6 reps? or should i get better at doing BW first...

Diet so far's been

9am - 4 wholemeal slices of toast, yeast extra, flora - arpx 550 cals, 30g pro 80g carbs few g's of good fat from flora 

12pm Pre workout shake - 1.5 scoop pro, 3 scoop oat, 1 scoop creatine - aprox 500 cal 42 pro, 80g carbs

2pm (post workout) 2 scoop protein - 250 cals, 44 protein


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey mate, good luck with your goals... only suggestion from me is that there is not a rest day in there, just 4 days straight training... is this due to time contraints? if you can perhaps put one after day two...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

time restricted sadly, it'll probaly me sat+sun (upper) monday rest, tuesday (lower)

college till half 6 on wednesdays and then need dinner ect, and gmy closes at 8 so can't get down there, and i work thurs+ fridays till 6, so have the same problem


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ahhh understood mate... then if you can handle it and recover well four days on 3 off should be ok...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

felt fine so far with it  so im guessing so,

because im now doing deadlifts properly (lift, rest on floor, lift - rather then when i brought it to my knees, then up, then knees) im only going to go for 105-110 5x5 with good reps tommorow, also wanting to do atleast 4x6 on bw wide grip pull ups 

started stacking creatine again, diets getting slightly better and i've near enough kicked all weed, beer and ****


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

near enough is no good soldier!

and hi pal  lmao, i shall follow again as per  best of luck! and damn i thought i had no time  !lol thats insane, why you at college till 630 on a wed ? if you cant get the bar on bench right down then try alternating your grip width, just use the bar and fvck about and see whats what till you get to your chest!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

beacuse i only do 1 day a week at college (apprenticeship on the other two after) so i get a long day of college work 

yeah im definatly going to stop everything, as i really want to start this more seriously and even maybe boxing or some form of MMA.

as for benching - i find that yeah i need to use a wider grip which was what i did today and got a better strech 

+ cheers for dropping by again mate! gets quite without you ahha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

at least now you have some cash flow in for a better diet  , not a problem mate always a pleasure!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Back and Bi's 

wide grip pull ups;

bw x 9

bw x 7

bw x 5

bw x 3 

Deadlift - Getting more 5x5 perfect form going 

85 x 5 (warm up)

10 0x 5

100 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 4 - onw rep out - so much harder when weight is reset after each rep

*Lat pull down*

50kg x 8

55 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 7

*Concentraion curls*

16kg x 7 each arm

16kg x 7 each arm

16kg x 6 each arm

16kg x 7 each arm

Ez bar curls

30kg 7x2


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

its funny you should say that its harder resetting after each deadlift rep... I personally find it a bit easier... still puff like a wounded asthmatic rhino though lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i used to be holding the weight the whole time, lockout, then bring bar to about knee height, then go from there each rep, its getting it off the floor thats the hard bit! noticed i pull much stupider faces now with it off the floor each time too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

KJW said:


> Me too, I find the touch and go hurts like hell so I tend to cheat by re-setting it and going again...


not so much cheating mate as this can help explosive power!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

so what are we saying?

touch and go?

reset completely?

bring bar to knees? :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO go to ground and start from a dead stop position if you want to work the entire body.

The bottom part of the movement is mostly legs, so if your main aim is totargrt the back, then down to mid shin the back up again. Or rack pulls.

Dead stop deads are great, but as far as I'm concerned I want to hit my back as hard as I can, and rest my legs for leg day. Is just an opinion tho mate, whatever suits you!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

reset at the bottom... let the weight touch the floor, let the strain go reset and lift again... I personally dont take my hands off the bar unless I need to reset my grip...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

GP thats what i started doing, i didn't mean reset as in, reset grip ect, i ment just lift from dead, rep, lift from dead, rep ect


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

oh sorry... yeah thats what I meant too


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

so today i tryed a new gym that all my mates go too - a proper fitness, technogym ****e style one, least to say, it was a **** workout...

Bench:

60 x 12

80 x 12 - suppose this was good considering i normal get around 5-6

80 x 10

60 x 12

*DB bench* the ****ing dumbell hands spin?! ftw - put me off so bad

24kg each hand x 10

24kg each hand x 10

24kg each hand x 10

24kg each hand x 10

*DB shoulderpress - stupid spinning dumbells...*

18kg e/h x 10

18kg e/h x 10

20kg e/h x 10

20kg e/h x 10

Dips;

bw x 9

bw x 9 PB over 2 sets

bw x 7

bw x 6

Seated Db Over head extension

24kg x 12

24kg x 10

24 x 10

24 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

*Db side lateral raise*

10kg, 4 sets of 8 reps each arm


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nothing special*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work man, whats the gym you usually train in like ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

normal gyms still a normal fitness gym, but no where near as much as the one from yesterday, my ones got barbells, prench press and ez bars, the gym yesterday only had dumbells and machines :\ can't stand machines - much profer free weights


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

def! fixed movements are p1ss, unless its a smith then its ok lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

still don't even like the smith! Max racks are about the closest thing to machine i like 

105 5x5 deadlifts the aim tommowow, trying to build up to 130 5x5, then try for a 1 rep max, of hopfully around 160  seeming as at the moment i can 1 rep about 135 

you still doing 5x5 max weight on deadlifts ryan? or do you ramp up the weight each set like i used to?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Try to go with 1" of your chest for bench press however the journal is looking good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just following the madcows the way it says mate so upped weight each set


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i try to go 1-2" above chest, been doing streches to help flexability as i literaly can't touch the bar (not just being a women :lol: )

ah sounds good, how long you got left on madcows then buddy?

todays workout was abit naff, nothing increasing really, had driving for 2 hours and had nothing to eat, so this workout was on a empty stomache, slightly tired and after driving lesson, but hey! who's making excuses :lol:

*Deadlift*

85 x 5

100 x 5

105 x 5 upped from last week, but dropped back down to 100, 

100 x 5

100 x 3

didn't do the 5th set, back was already tight from driving ect, moan moan moan 

*Wide grip Pull down*

55kg x 8

60kg x 8

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

Overall best, 4sets of 65 x 8, but not best weight.

*DB rows*

30kg x 8 each arm

30kg x 8 each arm

30kg x 8 each arm

30kg x 8 each arm

Best overall, but same as above, not best weight used

*Arm over bench head, concetraion curl*

16kg x 8 reps each arm

16kg x 8 reps each arm

16kg x 8 reps each arm

16kg x 8 reps each arm

2 quick sets of EZ bar curls just to finish Bi pump - 25kg x 8 x 2 only :\

Was a 6/10 session at best, but im still fairly happy with it, have noticed much better arm and shoulder growth lately too..

Legs tommorow! 110kg 5x5 is on the cards


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Leg day!

the first in wel over a month and a half, so not expecting any PB's, and expecting to have lost some strenth in areas

Leg extension- Leg warmup

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

*Squats*

60 x 5 - feel set

90 x 5

100 x 5

105 x 5

107x 5

110 x 5

60 x 20 - atg burn set?

Tried front squats, loved them too, but legs were patheticly already dead 

60 x 5

*Hamstring curls*

45kg x 12 perfect form

45 x 12

45 x 12

45 x 12

*Calve press on leg pess machine*

110kg x 20

130 x 15

130 x 15

130 x 20 *PB*

only a small leg sesh, still had driving 2 hours prior, and no real breakfast or anything, but im not one for excuses


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking good Cam mate. Keep it up. You still feeling solid gains?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work matey, onto week 3 on it now so 9 weeks left  any training today ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks for the comments, am seeing some gains yeah, but infairness nowhere near as good as they could be - i keep slipping up, which then means i ruin the days eating, then sleep all the next day and just genraly have a **** workout..

anyways, from now im really trying to cut everything out

*Bench press*

Light on bench this week. heavy next

60kg warm up x 8

70 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

*Shoulderpress*

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

*Overall personal best on machine press * 

*Bw dips, leaning forward*

7

7

5 - ?

7

*Side lateral raises*

10kg dumbell, x 8 each arm

10kg dumbell, x 8 each arm

10kg dumbell, x 8 each arm

*Might try the 12kgs on these next week?*

*Dumbell incline flys*

18kg each arm, x 8 *Personal best on incline flys*

18kg each arm, x 8

18kg each arm, x 8

18kg each arm, x 8

*Overall personal best too * 

*Seated, overhead Dumbell extension*

24kg x 12

26kg x10 *Personal best*

26kg x10

26kg x10

26kg x 6

wasn't too bad, got a few bests, but also missed some..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your benching has come a long way my friend, you up to 75 next week? Or 72.5?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

92.5 x 5 

next week will be ramp sets, it alternates between weeks, like this week was 5x5, next week will be 5 sets of 5 reps, but with the weight bumping up each set


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool  whats your best set of 5 so far ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

just 90  but that was back at the start of december when i had a spotter/training partner, but hopfully i'll see somone i know at the gym and ask for a quick spot when i try 92.5 x 5


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

class man! trounced me by 10kg and 4 reps :lol:

just ask someone near by thats what i do  usually most gym goers are pretty friendly!

rep commento coming your way


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sure you could easily bench more mate! 

yeah im fairly friendly with most the regulars and know a people outside of the gym too so hopfully i'll know somone to ask for a spot on the last set 

cheers, just repped you too, bout to get ready for driving then go straight to gym for back and bi's


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Back and Bi's

gym at 1:30, havn't eaten anything today due to being up late then driving for 2 hours prior.. so i gave deadlifts a miss

Wide grip pull ups

bw x 9

bw x 9

bw x 8

bw x 8

*Db Rows*

32kg x 8 each arm *Personal best*

32kg x 8 each arm

32kg x 8 each arm

32kg x 8 each arm

32kg x 8 each arm

*Overall person best too * 

Single arm, seated cabel rows

20kg each arm, 16 reps

20kg each arm, 16 reps

22kg each arm, 16 reps *Personal best? if you class a first attemp as a PB * 

22kg each arm, 16 reps

22kg each arm, 16 reps

* Standing Db Hammer curls - Strict form*

16kg x 8 each arm

16kg x 8 each arm

16kg x 8 each arm

16kg x 8 each arm

16kg x 8 each arm

* Standing EZ bar, close grip Curls - Strict*

30kg x 10 *PB*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 6 then failed

30kg x 6 then failed

Quite happy with today, can see some good muscle size diffrences in the mirror 

Animal M-staks ordered so i'll mark in here the time period whilst im on it and minior strenth and size progress in detail


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Oi, never give deads a miss unless you are injured or dead... and even being dead may not be much of an excuse... 

good that you can see the changes occurring mate...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i know i shouldnt of missed them to be honest, but i couldnt be ****d! was tired and had naff all energy, i'll make up for it next week! (hopefully) :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

man up! what you gona do when your cutting one day, zero carbs no energy and deadlifts come around ? lol

did you read the comment in the reps btw ? lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i don't do cutting! :lol:

im lucky (if you class it as that) enough to stay lean no matter what i eat, can hold a 6 pack year round, and recently my vasularirtys got alot better, nah completely forgot! will read it now mate


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

just read it, and did it, hopfully i got the right one, else im going to have fun explaining to some stranger :L


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lucky **** grrrr! :lol: and nothings came up, might get it tomos, if not i;l let you know lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cam93 said:


> i don't do cutting! :lol:
> 
> im lucky (if you class it as that) enough to stay lean no matter what i eat, can hold a 6 pack year round, and recently my vasularirtys got alot better, nah completely forgot! will read it now mate


yeah you say that now but in 15 years... lol...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

in 15 years maybe not! but for the time being i'm sorted :lol:

quite lucky i suppose seeming as i literaly do no cardio at all, other then walking alot


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Legs today 

same excuses as before - no meal + 2 hours driving :lol:

*Squats*

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 5 *Back up to where i was*

110 x 5 *2 sets of 110 x 5, best ever is 5x5, so getting there again * 

*Front squats*

*ATG*

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

*overall best for these so far,*

These felt great, regret not doing them sooner!

*Leg extension*

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Calve press*

120kg x 20

130kg x 20

140kg x 20 *Personal best*

140kg x 15

*overall best too * 

things are picking up again, animal M-stacks come though today aswell, so will be starting that on monday (due to also starting other medication at the moment)

thinking of trying to go gym 4x a week whilst on cycle of it, to make the most rather then just 3, maybe including a arm/abs/obs day just for good measure?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you not doing arms in with chest and back ? if you wanted an extra day id suggest shoulders day, give them a blast on there own!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

na i do train them with either chest or back, just thought they might benifit from having their own day, rather then being at the end of my workout when they're already slightly used, was thinking arms/shoulders myself now you mention it, not too sure yet, still got a week to plan yet


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Press day

*Db shoulder press*

20kg x 12

22kg x 10 *was happy that i didnt need spotting to get the first up * 

22kg 10

22kg x 5 - haha :lol:

20kg x 10

18kg x 10

*Bench press*

60kg x 5 - felt really hard?! felt stiff in the chest too..

70kg x 5 - yeah! definatly alot harder today? stiff as ****!

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 8

*Left it at that, was sooo stiff for some reason and my balence was aful, nearly fell of the bench! * :lol:

*Bw dips leaning forward*

8

8

8

8

*all better then last weeks*

*Db side lateral raise*

10kg each hand x 8

10kg each hand x 8

10kg each hand x 8

10kg each hand x 8

*Seated Db overhead extension*

24kg x 12

26kg x 12

*was no 28kg about? so went up to 30 * 

30kg x 10 *Personal best by 4kg and 2 reps * 

30kg x 10

30kg x 6

missed Db inlince flys due to chest and pressing movements being so stiff.. was still a alright session though 

animal M-staks being put on hold for the time being, thinking start of March might be a better time when i can focus and get slightly more out of it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, how come your puting off the m-stak for now?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

because i train sat/sun, mon + tuesday, and i have driving on monday and tuesday and get dropped off at the gym, meaning i could take it at a minimum of 2 hours before workout, and it says to take it 45 mins due to the stim, ect, so i'll just wait till im done with some lessons.

was thinking thou that theres never a 'perfect' senario, might just start next week, and just not include the stim, save them up for diffrent days


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

why not take a bottle of water with you to take the stack about 45 mins before you get there...?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sure my driving insturcted would be abit funny about me pulling over during a lesson, pulling out a bag of pills and swalling all like 10 of them :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LMAO...  :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

For the next few lessons, randomly shout the odd obscenity at fellow drivers. Mention nothing of it. Start necking your pills and when he brings them up, Just tell him you suffer from uncontrolled rage and they act as a calming measure.

Simples.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

because then she'll definatly want to book me for my test knowing i have rage issues! :lol:

anywyas, today was back and bi's and it was a good one! specialy due to lack of meals before hand and 2 hours driving too.

*Deadlift* still rep, touch floor and go a gain rather then my old style of bringing it to shins :lol:

90kg x 5 WU

105 x 5

105 x 4

105 x 3

105 x 2

105 x 1

*Getting alot better, Personal best as they were all 105 and didnt drop down, next week is 5x5 for sure! * 

*Lat pull down* wide grip

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

65kg x 8

70kg x 8 *Personal best*

*Db rows*

34kg x 8 each arm *Personal best*

34kg x 8 each arm

34kg x 7 each arm

34kg x 7 each arm

*Overall personal best too*

*Single arm, cable rows*

20kg each arm x 16

20kg each arm x 16

20kg each arm x 16

20kg each arm x 16

*Standing Hammer curls*

18kg x 8 each arm *Personal best*

18kg x 8 each arm

18kg x 7 each arm *Grip really starting to fail! couldnt even hold the dumbell securly*

18kg x 5 each arm

*Alot of Pb's and everying on the up, great pump and even got complimented on size increase lately *  **


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on the compliment. You got any upto date pics for comparisons? Be good to see the changes bud. last i saw ...i remember them, just cant remember when lol.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

last ones where from about when i was 6-7 months into ttraining, im about 10-11 months now 

and cheers! i even got some small strech marks on my front delts :lol:

i'll try and get some recent pictures, its just ****ing awakward...


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

No need to feel awkward but, just keep you clothes on this time 

Seriously tho, been a while. you made great changes last time, sure these pics i will show more great changes bud.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i should really get some, but the only camra of decent enough quality's my mums one, and even then its not got a timer so i'd have to ask to get her to take them which is just awakward :L


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice work mate... racking those pbs up and kicking iron ar$e...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Cheers GP

as for photo's only one i can find is from before christmas, more of a ***** ab pose, nothings tensed (hence my pathetic gyno chest!  )


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Making good progress mate! Smash all 5 sets next time!

Looking good in the pic, can see changes in chest  , got a gal ? Get her to take them? And what camera has your mum got? It must have a self timer lol what phone you got also?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Arm is in the way a bit bud , but def appears more shape around the chest. Abs look fuller from the last i remember also.

Good job mate.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers, i'll get some before march ( almost a promise :lol: )

nah not got a missus atm, possibly soon thou 

my phones a samsung monte (no flash, timer or anything, and its only a 2mp so its **** quality and doesnt pick up much detail

not sure about mum's one, its just a big old bulky thing as far as im concerned :lol:

*Legs*

Ham curls - warming up

55kg x 12

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

*Squats*

80kg x 5

110 x 5

110 x 5

110 x 5

110 x 5

110 x 5

*Back to a PB overall on squats, fck i was knackerd * 

*Front squats*

60kg x 5

60 x 5

60 x 8

60 x 3 - failed 

*Leg extension*

45kg x 4x8

glad i got the squats again, loving front squats too, but i was too knackerd from getting 110 5x5 to make any real effort for front squats, was a best leg seshion in a while thou!

and as for the pic - thats morealess relaxed, ****ty angle and sorry for the arm in the way, its basicly just my excuse for having a '6pack' if you can call it that :3


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

oh, and in reguards to Mstak, im starting this satuday, as thats 1 day preload, gym sunday, monday, tuesday 

primairily as im dropping down to only 1 driving lesson a week, so i'll just neck them at the gym, rather then in the car with my instructor,

have some-what high hopes for mstak from reviews and comsidering it cost me 40 nickers!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Push day

*Shoulders*

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

22kg x 10

22kg x 6

overall best,

*Bench*

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 3 - not a personal best, but close..

60 x 20

*Dips*

bw x 8

10kg x 8 *Personal best*

bw x 8

bw x 8

*Overall best too*

*Side laterial raise*

10kg x 8 each arm

10kg x 8 each arm

10kg x 8 each arm

10kg x 8 each arm

no changes

*steep incline flys*

14's x 12

14's x 12

14;s x 12

14's x 12

*seated overhead extensions*

30kg x 10

30kg x 12 *personal best*

24kg x 12

24kg x 12

*overall best too * 

good seshion, would of been alotbetter if i got 90 x 5 atleast, but hey-ho. still rising well


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Read your first post mate, looks good! Good luck with it.

As regards to the bench problem (lack of flexibility) I would suggest you widen your grip slightly and you'll find you'll be able to bring the bar lower! Sorry if its already been suggested, i've not read through it all!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

hey matt, yeah thats what i've started doing more recently - i used to think that the rings on the bar where ideal postioning, but relise it varys from person to person 

thanks for commenting thou!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What finger do you put on the rings ? I put my third finger on them and works a treat for me

Also.. Where the fvcks the 95!?!?! Lol pusssyyyyyy jokes mate, good going man  seen on fb your off out tonight? Where to  ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ah, 3rd finger gives me no rom, think im to tall 

95 is for either next week or the week after hopfully 

went to a house party, was a sick night, jsut got home infact


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

decided M-staks being started tommorow, otherwise i'll just keep putting it off looking for a 'perfect time' and theres not going to be one. instead, i'm just going to not get completely wasted at these partys thoughout febuary - i may still have the odd bevvy or two, but not drinking to get wasted  which is more then a smart idea after last nights events haha, alothugh i got quite alot of size compliments yesterday 

anyways, tommorows Back and Bi's for me, 105 5x5 on deadlift is the ideal goal, then just 1-2kg increases on other lifts per usual, or atleast 3-5 reps more then last weeks.

After reading alot of Mstak reviews, yeah, i've got some fairly high hopes - pretty convinced i brought into a placebo for £40, but only one way to find out.

Idealy, from reading reviews, i'd be happy with these changes;

Bench currently 90x3 too about 100 x 1 or 97.5 x 5.

squat currently 110 5x5 to about 125 3-5x5

deadlift currently 105 1x5 to about 110 5x5

Although the higher the better obvisouly! these are just realistic, reachable goals that i would be happy with in the 3 week cycle period.

will also be judging mirror and vasularity gains too, hoping for some good size, or atleast thickness to be added too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you want info on m-stak then ask bulkamania, he done it last year sometime,

Think the squats are a bit ambitios mate! Lol it aint gear remember  lol i think the bench and deads are doable, squats to 120 for a couple of sets of 5 no problem!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck with your goals mate, squats do look optimistic but better to reach for the stars and hit the clouds than reach for the treetops and know you can pass them if you had tried...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha yeah guess they was abit optimistic, todays workout was fasted, took m stack 2 hours before (because of driving lesson) and didnt take the stim either.

so today marks the start of *m stack*

Deadlift

105 x 5

105 x 5

105 x 5

105 x 4

105 x 4

*so close! recon if i took my chalk i would of gotten it easily, it was grip that failed me,*

*Wide grip pul ups*

9

8

6

6

*Lat pull down*

60kg x 10

65 x 10

65 x 10

*Single arm cable rows - alternate left then right*

24kg x 16, person all best

24kg x 16

24kg x 16

24kg x 16

*Standing db curls*

18kg x 8 each arm

18kg x 8 each arm

18kg x 8 each arm

18kg x 8 each arm

still hung over tbh, no drinking for me atall now, still going to all the partys but im gunna not drink as its effecting my mood the days after and other things..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats cause drink can make you right depressed! Lol good workout, 107.5 next week?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah - its gotten me into a fair bit of **** recently too! :lol:

yeah thats the goal! hopfully, along with 112.5 5x5 on squats tommorow 

crashed today after gym, literaly had no energy and slept for 3 hours, not sure if its all the earlie mornings and work recently, or if its because i started mstak today.. even though i didnt take the stim.

well i guess i'll find out soon enough, 20 days left


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao like what!? Haha

Class man, keep at it!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

got with some guys bird and hes not happy blah blah blah :lol:

can explain on fb if you on and fancy it mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao drop me a pm on here or fb and spill i wana hear this  :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good score on the deads mate...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers GP, you do 5x5 on your compounds too right? do you do all the same weight for all 5 sets, or increase weight each set?

*Legs*

*Leg extensions - rack was being hogged but a guy doing circuits with literaly 8 other machines.*

45kg x 15

45kg x 15

45kg x 15

45kg x 15

45kg x 15

*Squats - P*

90 x 5

112.5 x 5 *Personal best*

112.5 x 5

112.5 x 5

112.5 x 5

112.5 x 5

*Overall best, 2.5kg increase - was fairly easy too...*

*Front squats ATG*

60kg x 8

62.5 x 8 *Personal best by 2.5kg*

65kg x 10 *Personal best beaten again * 

*Calf press*

130kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

*Ham curl*

45/50kg x 15

45/50kg x 15

45/50kg x 15

45/50kg x 15

*Felt good, could of gone alot harder if i really tired i recon, squats felt fairly easy too - front squats destroy me thou * 

this was day 2 of 21 of Mstak, didn't feel much diffrent today, even took the stim but not much diffrence.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I increase on each set mate... but will prob change that post op to a straight across 5x5 till I can lift more and then see...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ah fair enough, thats what i done, finding 5x5 all the same alot harder thou!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yeah thats when the stamina really kicks in... something I dont have a lot of... lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work on the squatting!

You talk about m stak then you talk about a stim, whats what? Lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

M stak contains 8 pills perday, within the 8, one of thems a preworkout stim (red one - hence why to take the pak 45 mins before workout)

but on non workout days, i just take the stim out and will use them after i've finished cycle, as a pre-workout only


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh right cool man  get it now


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

hha, gunna try and get a day in just for tri's and front delts - feel like tri's are never worked as much as they could be, and front delts are lagging, gunna try and go after work either tommorow or friday 

cheers for the squats btw!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one man, i wouldnt worry about it too much but if you wish to do so have at it! You got a workout set out?,

And nice one what you gona do tomos?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

everything would stay the same as normal, maybe just tri's and fron/rear delts on a thursday; somthing like:

Close grip bench press

Front delt raise

Dips

Skull crusher

Rear flys


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

switching routine up a little bit, so todays workout wasn't brilliant, basicly im know doing 'chest and shoulders' rather then chest, shoulders and tri's, because i'm doing tri's with smaller musclegroups on a diffrent day, i.e 'tri's, calfs, front delts' so today i didn't do tri's directly, as i'll hit them on monday 

*Chest and shoulders*

*Db Shoulder press*

20kg x 12

22kg x 12 *Personal best*

22kg x 10 - got these up un-assisted, which is good 

14kg x 20

*Dips - leaning forward*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 7

10kg x 6

*overall personal best, last week was only 1 set of 10k, this week all 4 sets * 

*Side lateral raise SUPERSET Cabel front raise*

9kg side lat raise x 8 each arm, SS - 5kg front cable raise x 8 each arm

9kg side lat raise x 8 each arm, SS - 3.75kg front cable raise x 10 each arm

9kg side lat raise x 8 each arm, SS - 3.75kg front cable raise x 10 each arm

9kg side lat raise x 8 each arm, SS - 3.75kg front cable raise x 10 each arm

*Big shoulder pump! quite liked these, although the cabels make raise's so damn hard!*

*Steep incline, chest flys*

16kg x 10 *Personal best from last week (2kg+ )*

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*overall best too*

Gutted i didn't benchpress, as im aiming for 95 x 5 whilst on mstak, guess i'll have to try extra hard next week! - on a good note, i didn't get ****ed last night for a change! my god its hard to go to a houseparty nd not drink when everyone else is! but it felt good to be able to say no 

*Wouldn't say i've noticed any diffrences of mstak so far, today is day 5, so should start to notice/feel abit diffrent withing the next few days, but hacn't felt much diffrent, also the stim feels really weak... mhmmm*


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

my god! either i've got bad bad bad protein farts, or mstaks doing my gut one!

been dropping them alot, and my god they reak! :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*Back and bi's*

*Deadlift*

90 x 5

105 x 5

105 x 5

105 x 5

105 x 5

105 x 5

*Yeaaaah *  *, finaly got 5x5, reset weight each rep!*

*Wide grip pull ups*

9

8

6

9

*V bar, lat pull down* - 1st ever time 

60kg x 8

65 x 8

65 x 8

65 x 8

*liked these, feel alot in the lats*

*Db rows*

36kg x 8 each arm *Personal best*

36kg x 8 each arm

36kg x 8 each arm

36kg x 8 each arm

*overall personal best, +2kg from last week * 

*Standing hammer curls*

18kg db's x 8 each arm

18kg db's x 8 each arm

18kg db's x 8 each arm

18kg db's x 8 each arm

*Arnie curls*

20kg x 10 each arm

20kg x 10 each arm

20kg x 10 each arm

*thought it was a pretty good workout tbh * 

training tri's, rear delts and traps tommorow at a diffrent gym with a mate of mine, looking forward to that.

as far as Mstack goes, today is day 6, i'd say i definatly feel more horny :lol: more energy all around, no mayjor strenth increases as of yet, but its earlie days  getting great pumps, and my shoulders especialy are looking 'fuller', but that could be just progress - not nessisaryily from mstack in anyway.

Bad things of mstak;

- gassy as ****!

- farts completely stink, bad!!

thats about it


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

today was a doss seshion, went with 5 mates and just have a laugh more then anything 

close grip bench press

couple sets of 50kg

standing barbell skullcrushers

could sets of 20kg

seated over head extensions,

2 sets of 30kg x 8

nothing special at all!

just tried out diffrent machines and that which my gym doesn't provide more then anything


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good one on getting the full 5x5 on deads mate... another milestone to tick off...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i guess, alougth 105 5x5 doesn't feel like much of a achievement, onwards and upwards i guess so,

am curious to know what my 1 rep max would be, seeming as prior to correcting my form and doing 5x5 i could get around 130.. might try somtime soon and see


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i say you could get maybe past 130!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

hopfully, i'll probaly try once im around 110 5x5 on dead-reps 

have noticed im looking a bit more full in the shoulders and arms lately, not sure i'f i previously mentioned, just wish my fxcking bi' verin would come though better! there so sick!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

feeling alot more confident, people talk to me more - even if its just a nod, becoming a regular B-)

*LEGGGGGGGGGGGGGS*

*Back squat*

Last week was 5 sets of 112.5 5x5

This week;

115 x 5 *Personal best*

115 x5

115 x 5

120 x 5 *Broke another PB! * 

120 x 5

*Very happy! 7.5kg jump from last week, and i probaly could of squeezed another set of 120 if i realllllllly pushed * 

*front squat*

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

- legs starting to give way! -

60kg x 6

60kg x 5

*Stiff legged deadlift*

50 x 5

50 x 5

50 x 5

50 x 5

50 x 5

*Calf press*

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

150kg x 20 *Personal best*

150kg x 20

150kg x F (around 8-12 ish)

Happy with squats! 

big leg pump, although M-staks giving me the most rotant gas! and squatting made it stink :lol:

mate even came over and asked if i ripped one haha


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Kick that iron ar$e mate... great work there...

Know what you mean re becoming a regular... tried to tell my wife once how it works at the gym... the casual nod to someone as you rest between sets to the "have you finished with those weights" to the "Hi mate" then into training talk lol... proper neanderthal stuff...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha yeah! just feels more comfortable too, used to miss exersize's ect incase somone said somthing/wanted it, ect.

even had a new guy ask me how long i've been training and what not, was suprised to hear im 17 too haha 

Cheers! feeling confident about that 125 5x5 target that i set myself


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

so today i was seriosly hung over, and this session was fasted - got a lift with a mate so didnt have time to eat, i've got to stop drinking :lol:

*Bench* - medium effort

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80 x 5

80 x 5

60 x 15

60 x 10

*DB shoulder press*

20kg x 10

22kg x 8

22 x 8

22 x 7

slowly increasing the sets - so its all good 

*Dips*

10kg x 10 *personal best*

10kg x 8

10kg x 7

10kg x 5 + bw x 3

*Db shoulder raise, Supersett, Cable front delt raise*

9kg db side raise x 10 SS 3.75kg x 10 front cable raise

9kg db side raise x 10 SS 3.75kg x 10 front cable raise

9kg db side raise x 10 SS 3.75kg x 10 front cable raise

*Steep incline flys*

20kg x 10 *Personal best, up 2kg from last week*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*overall personal best too*

Alright session considering i feel so rough and hungover!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ill - coming out of both ends! 

fasted workout (not by choice, can't eat anything and keep it down)

*V bar lat pulldown*

65kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 6

*Wide grip lat pull down*

65 x 7

65 x 7

65 x 7

65 x 6

*Db row*

36kg x8 each arm

36kg x8 each arm

36kg x8 each arm

36kg x8 each arm

*DB hammer curls*

18kg x 8 each arm

18kg x 10 each arm

20kg x 10 each arm *personalbest*

20kg x 10 each arm

20kg x 8 each arm

*nothing brilliant, am ill as fxck atm, hopfully things are going to pick up sooooon thou *


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

awesome stuff mate, training even though ill and getting a pb... hardcore and shows great dedication...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Agrreeed! Nice one man, dont over do it tho dont want to make yourself worse!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers guys, yeah feeling better, but still cant keep food down! think it might be mstak? :\

either way, had a tricep seshion today as follows 

*Skull crushers*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*seated overhead db extension*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*bw dips*

10

10

10

10

*Rear delt flys*

4kg each arm x 10

4kg each arm x 10

4kg each arm x 10

4kg each arm x 10

*Rope pull down - DEAD! *

15kg 4sets 8ish reps


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

push day - feeling rough still lately, hungover too which doesnt help - pressing onwards however!

dips

10kg x 10 *personal best* easy as, upped the weight

15kg x 10 *5kg personal best*

15kg x 8

10kg x 8

*bench*

60kg x 12

60 x 12

60 x 12

60 x 12

60 x 12

*side lats raise*

10kg each arm x 9

10kg each arm x 9

10kg each arm x 9

10kg each arm x 9

*Seated barbell shoulder press*

30 x 8

40 x 8

40 x 8

40 x 8

* Front delt raise on cabels*

3.75kg x 10 each arm

3.75kg x 10 each arm

3.75kg x 10 each arm

3.75kg x 10 each arm

*Seated overhead extension[/b*

*
28kg x 10*

*
28kg x 10*

*
28kg x 10*

*
28kg x 10*

*
*

*
nothing spectaular, worked on ROM and form alot on bench and tri's*


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

have to say I am damn jealous of those who can train right now... looking at your dip pb I am itching to go do some lol... nice one mate...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

how comes you can't train GP?

i think dips have slowly become one of my favriote exersizes lately aswell


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cam93 said:


> how comes you can't train GP?
> 
> i think dips have slowly become one of my favriote exersizes lately aswell


well you havent visited my journal for a few weeks then  hernia op mate...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i've barley visited my own for the last few weeks! :L

ahh, you in recomp atm then? how long you gotta have off/easy?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

feeling abit better, late workout today

*V bar lat pull down*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*Wide grip lat pulldown*

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

*DB rows*

38kg x 8 *personal best*

38kg x 8

38kg x 8

38kg x 8

*Seated Cabel single arm rows*

20kg x 10 each arm

20kg x 10 each arm

24kg x 10 each arm

24kg x 8 each arm

*Standing hammer db curls*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

nothing special, sorting things out lately


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cam93 said:


> i've barley visited my own for the last few weeks! :L
> 
> ahh, you in recomp atm then? how long you gotta have off/easy?


yeah rehab for me atm... not supposed to lift for at least 8 weeks (pffft) but seeing how it goes...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

how goes all my friend ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ah fair enough, take it you've just been having light sessions as of late then?

alright sorted myself out, no drink,**** or drugs in over a week, just orderd 15kg of supps and about to buy aload of food for diet too, gunna focus alot more on my goals - especialy legs

m-staks all done and finished - overall i noticed strenth gains but no real size gains or anything like that, all it did was give me alot of smelly gas and dodgey guts, but cant argue with the strenth gains and bit better recovery - wouldnt say it was worth the £40 thou, coulda got 4kg whey and just upped my protein to ridiculos amounts for 21 days instead and had 10x better results i recon


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nah light shmite mate... trained as normal and pulled a PR deadlift on the day before the op, but not allowed to train for another 4 weeks they say... we'll see mate, we'll see...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha! cant keep a good man down hey!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

damn skippy and when I find one I will ask him how he does it


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

working full time atm! 8-6 mon-fri! god knows how everyone on here finds the time to workout when working fulltime too!

anyways, todays chest/shoulders/tris

*weighted chest dips*

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

10kg x 10

*personal best overa last weeks*

*benchpress*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Seated barbell press*

40 x 8

50 x 8

50 x 8

40 x 8

*Inclince chest flys*

16's x 8-10

16's x 8-10

16's x 8-10

16's x 8-10

*Side lat raise*

10kg dumbells, 8 each arm

10kg dumbells, 8 each arm

10kg dumbells, 8 each arm

*Front cabel raise*

3.75kg x 8 each arm

3.75kg x 8 each arm

3.75kg x 8 each arm

3.75kg x 8 each arm

*V bar push downs, SUPERSET, rope pulldowns+opens*

22.5 on V bar 10 reps SS 15kg on Rope pull downs and opens 10 reps - no rest

22.5 on V bar 10 reps SS 15kg on Rope pull downs and opens 10 reps - no rest

22.5 on V bar 10 reps SS 15kg on Rope pull downs and opens 10 reps - no rest

22.5 on V bar 10 reps SS 15kg on Rope pull downs and opens 10 reps - no rest

*thee biggest tri pump i've ever had! Normaly go heavy but i used much lighter weigh and just suppersetted with ropes, had to rest (what so ever!) and my god my tri's were gone! *


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Back/bi's!

*V bar pulldown!*

70 x 10 *personal best*

70 x 8

70 x8

70 x 8

*wide grip pull down*

60kg x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

*db rows*

40kg x 8 each arm *personal best*

40kg x 8 each arm

40kg x 8 each arm

40kg x 8 each arm

overall personal best, 2kg+from last week

*single arm cabel rows*

24kg x 10 each arm

24kg x 10 each arm

24kg x 10 each arm

24kg x 10 each arm

*overall personal best*

*Standing hammer curls*

20kg x 10 each arm

20kg x 10 each arm

20kg x 10 each arm

20kg x 10 each arm

nothing special, but still slowing increasing


----------



## _Shaun_ (Mar 2, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> My main goals would be simply to have a lean, semi-bulky look


?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

like arnie, v taper, slim waist, not a massive gut ect... as if i'd ever get to that stage 

just kind of bigger then a fitness model, but that sort of bodyfat if you get me


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cam93 said:


> like arnie, v taper, slim waist, not a massive gut ect... as if i'd ever get to that stage
> 
> just kind of bigger then a fitness model, but that sort of bodyfat if you get me


I believe if you want it you can get it mate if you are willing to do what it takes, believe it and you will hit your goals


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

trust me, i plan on getting there! got years left in me yet! only just turned 17!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Bloody hell wish I had the research and forums available now when I was 17  good luck man


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks and thanks for commenting btw! havn't had much intrest these days haha


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

No probs had a little read through mate stick to it

Journals are great if others comment and can get bit discouraging if people don't but it's for your own use too logging things so keep to it


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers!

didn't blog last nights leg day - went late on a friday night! thats commitment!!!

did chest/shoulders and tris today thou, feeling abit rough but none the less;

*weighted dips*

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

*all sets up to 15kg, personal best*

*Bench*

60kg 4 x 10-12

*Seated barbell shoulder press*

40 x 10

50 x 8

50 x 8

40 x 10

meh

*side lateral raise suppersetter cabel front raise*

10kg front raise x 8 SS 3.75kg cable front raise x 10

10kg front raise x 8 SS 3.75kg cable front raise x 10

10kg front raise x 8 SS 3.75kg cable front raise x 10

10kg front raise x 8 SS 3.75kg cable front raise x 10

*Incline db flys*

20kgs x 10

20kgs x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

personal best i think?

tricep work - just some cabel pull downs and overhead extensions, not really with it today!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

back day today, not gunna write it out,

literaly the same as last weeks, wasnt feeling it today


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work being put in bro! congrats on the 8-6 job! it doing the same thing ? hows it going ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Push day,

weighted dips

15kg x 10, warming up for a pb..

20kg x 8 *5kg personal best*

20kg x 8

dropset

bw x 12

*Bench press*

60kg x 10

65 x 10

65 x 10

60 x 10

rised from last week, but not personal best by far.

seated shoulder press

-

40kg x 8

50 x 8

50 x 8

40 x 10

*side lat raise, superset with front cable raise*

10kg x 10 each arm SS 3.75 x 10 each arm

10kg x 10 each arm SS 3.75 x 10 each arm

10kg x 10 each arm SS 3.75 x 10 each arm

10kg x 10 each arm SS 3.75 x 10 each arm

*Incline dumbell flys*

20kgs 4x10

same as last week,

tricep work - wont list same as last week but maybe 1-2 more reps

still getting some strenth increases, working full time sure does take alot of energy thou! not sure how all you guys do it, keep a diet and still workout and manage a social life, love life ect!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

back and bi's

*no exageration, there was 13, yes i counted, 13 chavs/tools in the gym, hogging everything that the small weight section offers -.-*

*v bar lat pul down*

70x 8

70 x 8

75 x 8 *personal best +5kg*

70kg 8

wide grip pull down

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

*single arm, machine back rows*

80kg x 8-10 each arm

80kg x 8-10 each arm

80kg x 8-10 each arm

80kg x 8-10 each arm

*standing hammer curls*

22kg x 8 *personal best*

22kg x 6

22kg x 6

22 x 6

*+ 2kg from last week*

nothing special tbh, was a **** session due to all the phaggots..


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Yesterdays - Push day

*Dips*

20kg x 8

20 x 7

15 x 10

15 x 10

still inreasing 

*bench press*

55 x 10 - didnt relise i had a 20 and a 15 on :lol:

60 x 10

65 x 10

65 x 10

65 x 10

*DB shoulder press*

20kg db's x 8

20kg' dbs x 7

20 x 6

20 x 5

damn :\

Lat raise, supperset with front cable raise -

same as last week:

4 sets of 10kg x 8 SS 3.75 x 10

*incline Dbs flys*

20kg x 10 x 4

Tricep work:

same as last week

Didn't really push as hard for inprovment really, kinda disapointed...

time to make up for it today!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

todays back and bi's

not feeling great, incredibly tired lately

wide grip pull ups

10

10

10

8

row bar lat pulldown

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

Cabel seated rows

26 each arm x 10 *personal best + 2kg*

26 each arm x 10

26 each arm x 10

20 each arm, left, right, both x 5

*ez bar curls*

40? (i think, just grabbed a bar) x 10

x 12

x 10

x 9

quick session, like i said im not feeling great so i just went in and got done really, not much effort


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you get some weeks like that mate, where its just like youre marking time... dont let it become a habit though...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah recently is definatly true. with work i lack energy for gym - diet suffers too because i just take a pack up but im about to start buying my own supply of food for pack-ups ect as im earning abit more money, so im hoping its a benifit in the end


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

push day! (missed my last leg day  long story)

dips

20kg x 8

20 x 8

20 x 6

20 x 6

*overall personal best, all sets of 20 * 

bw x 10

seated barbell press

35 x 8 - 4 sets (to busy talking rather then adding weight tbh  )

*front delt raised*

5kg x 6-8 - 4sets *personal best in weight*

*cable cross overs*

first ever time doing these  like them, good strech and pump

12.5kg? either side, 4 sets of about 10

tricep work:

V bar pull downs suppersett with rope pulls

V 27.5kg x 10 SS 17.5 x 10 rope pulls

4 sets

not a very good workout, missed too much stuff, did half-earted becuase i was too busy talking to my mate and the gym was packed, might re-do shoulders tommorow (side delts) and do some better chest too, not sure yet


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck mate...hope everything works out for you man ; )


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Good luck mate...hope everything works out for you man ; )


Thanks 

Push day!

re-introducing deadlifts, but doing 3x5 rather then 5x5 from now on

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

Peice of ****, but im just getting back into doing deads as i know my backs gunna kill in the morning anyways

hammer grip lat pull down:

60kg x 12

60 x 12

60 x 12

60 x 12

upper the rep range on these to 12, so weight was lowerd, just experimenting really 

single arm, weighted rows:

80kg x 10 each arm

80kg x 10 each arm

80kg x 10 each arm

80kg x 10 each arm

shrugs:

28's x 10

28's x 10

28's x 10

28's x 10

standing hammer curls:

20's x 8 each arm

20's x 8 each arm

20's x 8 each arm

20's x 8 each arm

nothing great tbh, need to start upping everything again


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

legs + minors

so basicly, my legs are ****. and i've relised i've been cheating myself on squats, not doing them properly or deep enough with too much weight, so i've lowerd the weight down and got form alot better, can already feel a massive diffrence

Squats:

warm up - 60kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

dead!

front squats to finish off squats:

60kg x 5 atg

60kg x 5 atg

60kg x 5 atg

Leg press:

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

Calve press:

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

*minor muscle groups*

Rear delt cable flys

4kg each arm x 10

4kg each arm x 10

4kg each arm x 10

4kg each arm x 10 + single arms 4 x 10 to finish.

abs:

cruches

1 x 12

1 x 12

1 x 12


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good plan on the squats mate... I did much the same for a long time, cheated myself out of good gains... dont worry about having to lower the weight to get it, now you will find the weight will pile back on and soon you will pass previous pbs...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah im hoping its going to work out alot better this way 

chest and tri's (moving shoulders onto leg day)

weighted dips:

20kg x 8

20 x 8

20 x 7

20 x 6

10 x 10

DB shoulderpress:

16's x 12

16s x 12

16s x 12

16s x 12

Cable flys infront:

10's x 10

10's x 10

10's x 10

10'x 10

*Cable flys to crotch SS press ups*

10's x 10 x 10PU's

10's x 10 reps x 10PU's

10's x 10 resps x 10 PU's

standing overhead tri extensions:

20kg dumbell x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

Cable pull downs:

v bar = 25kg ropes = 15kg

10 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10

massive pump!

not bad considering i've got a whacking hang over :L


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

still not finding the mood! its been a while since i've really wanted and tried my best in the gym, not sure whats wrong :\

back and bis

wige grip pull ups

bw x 9

x 9

x9

x9

V bar lat pull down: touch chest

60kg x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

DB rows:

40kg x 6-8 each arm

40kg x 6-8 each arm

40kg x 6-8 each arm

40kg x 6 each arm

*Single arm cable rows*

20kg each arm x 10

20kg each arm x 10

20kg each arm x 10

20kg each arm x 10

standing hammer curls:

20kg each hand x 6

20's x 6

20'x x 7

20's x 6

cable curl - bent bar

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

no PB's in a while :\


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

how long since your last rest or deload period?? you working harder or resting less?? all contributes mate...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> how long since your last rest or deload period?? you working harder or resting less?? all contributes mate...


 All good points IMO.

Maybe ya need a week off?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

now's a deload really - i've dropped weight slighlty (5kg or so) and upped reps from 6-8 to 10-12, so weight hasn't moved, but main reason for not PB'ing in my opion's simply the effort getting to the gym + back, hours walk both ways and then feeling intimidated there latly, not too sure why..workout suffers abit from that i guess


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

need to deload more than just a fiver imho... but maybe a complete change of program?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thats what i was thinking, i was gunna change from a chest/shoulders/tri's - back/bi's - legs

to a chest/ shoulders - back/ bi's - leg's/tri's

aswell as change around a few exersize's, i think once i've got diriving out the way, and am more settled into work things will pick up. working full times draining! props to everyone on here that does it, it completely ruins me!


----------

